
Deconstruct Files, Talk Transcript - mpweiher
https://danluu.com/deconstruct-files/
======
Multicomp
Always glad to see another Dan Luu article.

Also props to Sqlite for being one of the last ones standing when it comes to
fighting filesystem crashes. It is truly an incredibly high quality piece of
software AND it's free, what a world to live in.

------
Upvoter33
Perhaps the author should also link to the source of the material more
directly:
[https://www.usenix.org/node/186195](https://www.usenix.org/node/186195)

